# Community supported Public Domain image archive. FREE PHOTOS



## pdfoto.com (Nov 7, 2004)

This is my personal Public Domain photography project.

I built this site for All photographers ans artists out there, and to provide a viable source for FREE IMAGES, ART and PHOTOS. I have added TONS of Forums and Discussions and anyone can post comments and Topics. This is a community run and operated website. Get involved and Donate some Photos.

http://www.pdfoto.com

Let me know how to improve it. Sign up, Download images.

It's a Brand new site so I need members. Submit your work into the Public Domain, or just download FREE PHOTOS.

Use them for whatever you want. They are all FREE.


----------



## Artemis (Nov 7, 2004)

Thing I find unsetteling, is someone else can download my pics for free? is that what its like? Just curious, it sounds good in many respects...


----------



## pdfoto.com (Nov 7, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Thing I find unsetteling, is someone else can download my pics for free? is that what its like? Just curious, it sounds good in many respects...



Yes... That's exactly the idea...

It's not a photo-gallery. It's a Public Domain Archive and anyone is welcome to upload images to the site.

The community works very similar to the way Open Source software works. This is an outlet for Artists to Donate their works into the Public Domain.

Software programmers have done this and it has been a HUGE success and is the fastest growing software industry in the world. My concept isn't exactly new but it's a New twist on and Old Concept.

It goes by the idea that everyone wants something for free, and are always looking for FREE images. Always...

My idea is simple. And works on the "word of mouth" principle. The more people that Donate to the public domain the richer the content will be and the content isn't just images, or photos. It will be full of innovative Articles, and Tech Tips and techniques, Links to other photography sites including yours. That's waht it's about

You... It's run by you, the community and not really by me. I own the site yes, but you guys run it, All I do is pay the hosting fees and maintain the site. The more poeple who get turned on to the idea of Free World Class images the more people will sign up once word spreads.

After a while the popularity of being able to download world class work for free and not pay royalties will increase exponentially.

There is a Forums and Link section on the site for you to Link your site from and this will always be free.

I also have a plan to build the link section with Free screenshots and links with the option of a rotating banner at the top of the page. All people who register and donate images to the Public Domain through PDfoto will be able to post their links in this area.

PDfoto is BRAND NEW. I just started it less than a week ago (Oct. 30 or there about) but I have been working on the idea for about a year. 

All my friends told me that I should build the site. So I finally did, and now we will see if it works. I know it will because everyone looks or FREE images. 

*READ MY MISSON STATEMENT:*
http://www.pdfoto.com/showthread.php?bid=18&threadid=3

It explains alot about the idea behind the site and how it will work to market your site as well as provide a valuable resource to people looking for high quality work.

I don't expect everyone to Donate all of their work into the Public Domain. That would be pointless. But I would ask that people donate about 10 of their images into the Public Domain.

Before I really get to in depth here Read the Forums:
http://www.pdfoto.com/board.php?categoryid=4

Scroll down to the "About PDfoto.com" Forums and there is tons of info there about how the site works and why you might want to Donate to the Public Domain.

BTW, I have released ALL of my past work into the PUBLIC DOMAIN.

I do not expect you to do something I won't do myself...

Thanks for listening... ANd if you read this far. Thank you for not getting too bored.

Join my site please... It's a Revolutionary Idea Based in FREEDOM.

Thanks


----------



## santino (Nov 7, 2004)

well, sounds interesting :thumbsup:


----------



## elrick (Nov 7, 2004)

well...as somebody, who likes _free_ things...I do like your site, but as a photographer...I do understand that by posting my works on _any_ website I have a possibilty, that they would be used without my permission...now your concept is relativley new...but...do you think, that photographers will upload their origibal works to you site, or just resized (smaller) images? and will this images have a text *in* them about their authors? (yes, may be this questions _are_ answered at you site...)


----------



## pdfoto.com (Nov 7, 2004)

elrick said:
			
		

> well...as somebody, who likes _free_ things...I do like your site, but as a photographer...I do understand that by posting my works on _any_ website I have a possibilty, that they would be used without my permission...now your concept is relativley new...but...do you think, that photographers will upload their origibal works to you site, or just resized (smaller) images? and will this images have a text *in* them about their authors? (yes, may be this questions _are_ answered at you site...)



As a matter of fact YES!

There will be links to the photographer, or artists website and you have the option of writing a short description on each of your images you upload.

As far as photo size. You can read the photo submission guidelines for what image formats are supported and what size they need to be:
*http://www.pdfoto.com/showthread.php?bid=19&threadid=7*

All photos that are uploaded to the site will be donated into the public domain. Each one will have a description of the image, and you will be permitted to post a credit to your image and your website where your COPYRIGHTED works are.

It's a great marketing tool for your site.

The LOGIC behind it?  - Everyone loves free stuff.

Simple as that, and if you are concerned about someone using your images don't be. Rest assured that you are allowed to post all the images you want (for now... we will see what the bandwidth is. I still have to pay bandwidth fees) Each image you donate will then become public domain. You don't have to upload all your work and I wouldn't even ask you too.

The cool part about this is that they are free. The people that visit PDfoto.com will be able to download your images and use them free of charge. The "idea" is that you should get more exposure once the site starts getting major traffic. You are allowed to link directly to your website from your image gallery on PDfoto.com.

It kind of works like the DRUG thing. You give the people a taste for FREE and in turn are marketing your work at the same time through the links you get on our links page and in your own image gallery.

Great Concept I think...

The work you donate will become Public Domain and the "word of mouth" will spread about this really cool site that has free photos and art, by real artists and photographers.

Another great part about this idea is that the work that is on the site will be FRESH. It won't be some watered down, stale, or worse, OLD images. The work is current and created by REALWORLD artists like you.

People who visit the site will be able to post comments of course and the ratings will no doubt be good. 

It all works on the "word of mouth" concept and is strenthened by the fact that the word will pread much faster because the site and all it's content are FREE.

There is no other site like this on the web right now. Believe me I have looked and been researching this idea for about a year. I believe that this concept will grow very fast, and judging by the fast and "POSITIVE" response I have receive thus far, I think it will be a great success and provide a valuable resource to people looking for high quality imaging.

I am a photographer and artist and the work that is on the site now is created by me. I have donated all my work into the public domain first as kind of a primer or to help jumpstart the site, and I will be uploading more and more images onto the site as it grows.

I currently have about 500-1000 of my own images that I am going to add and about *25,000-30,000* other Public Domain images that I have collected over the past couple years that I am also going to add. Unfortunately I can only upload a few at a time so it will take a little while to populate the site with more content.

So given all this, and the fact that you will be marketing your site while at the same time be contributing to the Public Domain, don;t you think this is a powerful concept?

I welcome everyones opinions...


----------



## pdfoto.com (Nov 7, 2004)

santino said:
			
		

> well, sounds interesting :thumbsup:



Thanks...

I beleive it is... Tell me more about it...

Help Contribute and get involved with my project. I would appreciate it and I am sure everyone else who loves free photos will too.

Tell your friends...


----------

